# ASK DBSTalk: What should I test on my day off?



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay,, now that I finally have a day off with no one to bother me... any testing that needs to be done from a newbies point of view ?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Darn ,, forgot to mention what I have to be able to test prospective problems. Being a newbie,, sometimes I hate too,, Got an Akai 55" HDTV (Pt5598HD) and a Panasonic SC-Ht700 dvd home theater. Everything seems fine to me,, now that I have good signal strength from attic antenna (generic Radio shack). I can record OTA on any channel as long as I remember to have tv tuned to sat channel. I do get the blue light in the morning but its always before I turn news on,, so far L146 is fine. Have not had any reboots during the day..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Take your pick!  There's lots of things to choose from here.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Personally, I'm more in the mode of "OK, we identified 30 or 40 solid defects, let's see the version with the repairs". Basically, I feel like there are enough major issues identified that unless the developers need specific help with reproducing certain hard to reproduce scenarios, we're just waiting for the next version. Once the new software (i.e. post-L146) comes out, then we can re-test all of our favorite bugs and test to verify the fixes.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Slordak has a good point, we have identified a lot of solid defects. If you get bored though.... You can try to do some stuff that we see that we haven't been able to give a procedure to solidly reproduce the bug.

For instance, some people here have noted that excessive remote button presses in short succession can cause problems. Is there a key sequence you can figure out that will cause a problem every time? Or, it could be something related to time.... If you have so many keys pressed (random or in a specific sequence) in a specific amount of time that causes a problem? Stuff like this could be very time consuming to find a reproducable scenario.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Who knows, doing "Monkey testing" on the remote might reveal new bugs all at the same time!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

The other one I would like to try, or someone else to try would unfortunately void the warranty. I just wonder if it would work w/o the 8VSB card in it and be all the more stable! Too bad we can't suggest such a thing on this forum. Maybe Mark could get some special permission to try it....  Just make sure that you are properly grounded when the card is pulled out!


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Well,, I did get a couple hours to play but the in laws dropped the granddaughter over and we watched twister twice, nemo twice and See Spot run once,, so much for testing. I did get upgrade L147 and 921 has rebooted 4 times over the weekend. They all happened after watching OTA HD channels then switching over to SD channels to look at the guide,, then back over to HD. After about 3 hours,, I would get the bootup screen and it only happened when I was viewing an OTA HD channel,, never came up when I was tuned to a SAT SD. I didnt have any recording going at all. Just channel surfing. Did monkey a little with the remote but noticed nothing strange and got no reboots.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I still feel the same way now as I did about a week and a half ago (above): I'm all out of things to test for the moment.

The current software leaves a lot to be desired, with my "bugs that impact me personally" list having about a dozen items, but there's really nothing else to report until we get a new software release which tries to clean up some of these items. There are really so many issues, with fixes having such a high potential cross-impact (i.e. fixing one thing fixes multiple things, or fixes one thing but breaks another), that we really need to wait and see what has already been fixed before doing too much more here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L148 is on schedule, and is so far looking pretty good.


----------

